# This is my betta desktop photo



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

it is Cocoa and Mocha


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Even though it's totally not the clearest picture, it's a really cool photo! Motion blurs, for the win.


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

I can't get clear photos yet. [not knowledgeable] Sometimes the blurry ones are happy accidents. This is the only one i got out of 145 photos this morning from my canon 30 D that i used. [and not because it was good} I thought it was neat ^.^)


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

I didn't think you meant for it to come out blurry. But happy accidents are always a +1. I get those a lot, too, even if I do have a bit of camera knowledge. 

As a random tip:
You could try taking pictures using flash while being a bit far away from the tank. Hopefully your fish won't be in the way of the reflection on the tank's glass, but that's all in luck and where you take the picture from what angle, and etc. etc. blah blah.....
Or if your camera has a Micro setting (looks like a tulip), that'll definitely help with closer pictures... as long as the fish is being still, too.
A Micro+ (tulip with a + sign next to it) is an even better setting... I use it most of the time with 8/sec burst on.

My camera's a Kodak EasyShare Z981. I won't say much for Kodak since I'm not really a fan of their cameras as I am with Nikkon, Sony, or Canon, but it looked awesome at the time. |D
And most of the reason why I don't really like Kodak cameras is because... they break after a while. I had this $300 one for just about... two years by now. maybe a bit less than 3. And it broke a few weeks ago. Yaaay.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I have been buying Kodak Digitals since 2005 and every one of them had the black screen of death lol The new one I have, the zoom button just broke. Kodak takes a nice color picture and easy to work with, but they are horrible lol


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Agreed, Black Screen of Death is what my newer camera's doing right now. |D'
Funny and ironic that the older one (older by at least 5 years, so it's 7 yrs old)works better to an extent. At the least, there's no BSoD and it's not glitching since I've turned it back on... yet.

Being something of an ametuer professional, I'd really rather just get a digital SLR and go from there. xD' But pffff, so expensive.


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

*Better Pictures*

Thanks very much BlakbirdxGyarados!
With your advice, armed with my camera's manual [I've had it three years or more, but never read the manual. That is the last resort] I've been taking more pictures. Several things I 'thought' about my camera were wrong. 


I've been using a small Fugi that takes micro pics. Great for bugs in the yard, but not so much for the fish. I finally pulled out the Canon. 
Thanks again for your help. 

this is one from early this am with the Fugi
the other is from this afternoon. You can even see Draco's scar. He came with it when I bought him. 
The third is Sid from just now. 
I think I'm catching on


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

*envious*
Great improvement!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow, very beautiful! And I'm very glad I helped.


----------

